# Best coils for Flave 22 rda??



## MHD (1/2/19)

Good evening all,

Advise needed regarding coils for a Flave 22 rda on a regulated squonker?

Recently purchased this rda and need advise please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## vicTor (1/2/19)

@antonherbst


----------



## jm10 (1/2/19)

Try this first,

Dual 28g 5 wraps(10 in total) Ni80 not spaced, 
2.5 ID
Ohms about 0.42 
Pack the cotton but make sure the airflow hits the coil and not blocked by the cotton.

I vape fruity menthols and like taking longer pulls so this works for me, you could drop a wrap or two for harder hitting. 

I have tried everything from aliens to framed but simple round wire works for me in this Rda. 


Second would be an nano alien 2.5 ID spaced so it spreads across both air holes. 

Coil placement would be inline with the post screws so it sort of sits flush with the top of the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MHD (2/2/19)

Much thanks @jm10 
Will definitely give it a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/2/19)

2x26 * 36 ni80 KP Claptons.
5 or 6 wrap, 3mm. 
Builds between 0.36/0.4.
Coil position high, top of coil will be almost in line with the top of the deck where the serial is.
Works every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (2/2/19)

Thanks @M.Adhir 
Will keep this in mind when purchasing coils. Comparing everything to the Psyclone Hadaly but this is a flave 22 is great flavour rda. Problem is it gets hellava hot quick...
Willing to try different builds till i find the perfect 1


----------

